# Rental Cars



## highballing (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it be great if we can compile a list of Rental Car Places either at the Train Station or within half a mile walking distance from the train stations in the US. While Amtrak sometimes provides some info. I found it allot of times to be out of date and not always correct.


----------



## amtkstn (Oct 4, 2011)

Trains magizine did a one page story on that subject sometime last year. Don't remember what month. There is a thread about this some time ago on this forum.


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 6, 2011)

Sometimes rental agencies list an Amtrak station as a location but it often means they'll pick you up

there as opposed to having cars on site. This is better than nothing of course, but in many cases

those are "neighborhood" types of locations with limited hours.


----------



## DET63 (Nov 24, 2011)

fairviewroad said:


> Sometimes rental agencies list an Amtrak station as a location but it often means they'll pick you up there as opposed to having cars on site. This is better than nothing of course, but in many cases those are "neighborhood" types of locations with limited hours.


A lot would depend on whether or not the rental company's hours coincided with the hours the train(s) arrived and departed.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 25, 2011)

This is a huge issue IMO. There are no rental offices near most of the stations I use and even if there were the hours would never match up. Seriously, this is a major problem that holds me back from trips where I can't get things to line up properly. Meanwhile I never have to worry about this sort of inconvenience at most airports.


----------



## pdxjim (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm happy to report that I rented a car in Mt. Pleasant IA last month from a local car dealer who has been around a long time. He brought the car to the station (kept an eye on the erratic CZ schedule) and when I was done with the rental, had me park the car at the station with keys under the mat.

Wonderful small town friendly service. I was charged $20 per day and .18/mile. I highly recommend this company: Boles Auto Sales

Jim in PDX


----------

